# MY CAR OVERHEATS......BUT ONLY IN THE RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!



## 2000ARMY (Jan 19, 2004)

I have a 97 Jetta GT and it overheats, but only when it rains....any ideas from the experts......


----------



## EVILDEEDZ (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: MY CAR OVERHEATS......BUT ONLY IN THE RAIN!!!!!!!!!!! (2000ARMY)*

rain causing an electrical short and your fans not kicking on, or again causing a short and sending a wrong signal


----------



## shftat6 (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: MY CAR OVERHEATS......BUT ONLY IN THE RAIN!!!!!!!!!!! (EVILDEEDZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EVILDEEDZ* »_rain causing an electrical short and your fans not kicking on, or again causing a short and sending a wrong signal









Gotta be.....is there a relay under the hood?


----------



## 2000ARMY (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: MY CAR OVERHEATS......BUT ONLY IN THE RAIN!!!!!!!!!!! (shftat6)*

it is only when im on the highway


----------



## EVILDEEDZ (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: MY CAR OVERHEATS......BUT ONLY IN THE RAIN!!!!!!!!!!! (2000ARMY)*

Problem: overheats in rain on highway
solution: dont drive on highway in rain


----------



## raguturbo (May 19, 2004)

*Re: MY CAR OVERHEATS......BUT ONLY IN THE RAIN!!!!!!!!!!! (EVILDEEDZ)*

the power stering pump and the water pump use the same belt the powersering pump sits behind the right front inner fender if the inner fender is not in place the belt gets wet and won't run the powerstering pump or the water pump try tightening the belt a little does it squeek when you cut the wheel hard??


----------



## ylwGTI (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: MY CAR OVERHEATS......BUT ONLY IN THE RAIN!!!!!!!!!!! (raguturbo)*

I would change the fan switch in the radiator it is like $10 and probably the cause of your problem


----------



## EVILDEEDZ (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: MY CAR OVERHEATS......BUT ONLY IN THE RAIN!!!!!!!!!!! (ylwGTI)*

just give me your car for parts and then go buy a new one


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: MY CAR OVERHEATS......BUT ONLY IN THE RAIN!!!!!!!!!!! (EVILDEEDZ)*

actually rain traps heat in radators, they are designed to have cool air pass through them, if your radiator is starting to clog up OR if you have alot or debris in the fins of the radator it will make problems worse.
i say give your radiator a flush, replace with new antifreeze, clean the leavs and rocks outta the fins and you should be OK


----------



## XoCLAIMoX (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: MY CAR OVERHEATS......BUT ONLY IN THE RAIN!!!!!!!!!!! (redzone98)*

my car used to over heating randomly...its ur water pump mostly likely


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: MY CAR OVERHEATS......BUT ONLY IN THE RAIN!!!!!!!!!!! (raguturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raguturbo* »_the power stering pump and the water pump use the same belt the powersering pump sits behind the right front inner fender if the inner fender is not in place the belt gets wet and won't run the powerstering pump or the water pump try tightening the belt a little does it squeek when you cut the wheel hard??

Dude, have you ever heard of friggen' punctuation?


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: MY CAR OVERHEATS......BUT ONLY IN THE RAIN!!!!!!!!!!! (2000ARMY)*

The search function is your friend. You didn't do a search before you asked, did you?

_Quote, originally posted by *2000ARMY* »_it is only when im on the highway


Is it only when you're on the highway, or only when it rains? Or both?
As long as your waterpump is working okay, you shouldn't need the fans on the highway. Forward motion should furnish enough airflow through the radiator. I would suspect the fans and/or fan switch if the car was running hot around town, but at proper temps on the highway.
Some water pumps have plastic impellers that tend to slip over time at higher rpms. 
Drive around town, idle alot, the impeller doesn't slip, the coolant gets circulated fine, and there's no problems. Drive on the highway, higher rpms, impeller slips, coolant doesn't circulate, and the car tends to run hot.
So a search for "water pump" and/or "impeller" and see what comes up.


----------



## 2000ARMY (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: MY CAR OVERHEATS......BUT ONLY IN THE RAIN!!!!!!!!!!! (DonL)*

It is only on the highway in the rain.....dry it is fine! I did do a search it wasn't working....I already bought the belts and the water pump isn't to expensive so I will prob pick that up as well andd maybe a radiator it that doesn't work! Any more Ideas?


----------



## XoCLAIMoX (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: MY CAR OVERHEATS......BUT ONLY IN THE RAIN!!!!!!!!!!! (2000ARMY)*

maybe your thermostat is wacky or malfuntioning


----------



## acke61 (Sep 17, 2004)

it def sounds like your water pump and PS belt, its a classic one....gets wet, slips, you overheat....your radiator is probably fine when your on the highway your fan should never even have to kick on ne ways so its def not a fan problem, some people post on here when they dont know what there talking about....


----------



## 2000ARMY (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: (acke61)*

replaced the belt and drove in the rain.....no problems as of yet...Thank God......I bought the belts 2 weeks ago but your post helped me confirm my suspicions the mech. said the belt was really loose and was prob the cause. Thanx


----------



## raguturbo (May 19, 2004)

next time im looking to get and english paper proof read i1ll give you a call ass clown


----------



## 2000ARMY (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: (raguturbo)*

Thanx..........I think it was the belt....here is to all my VW mechanics out there










































I owe you one!!!!


----------

